# Store Français avec carte de crédit étrangère



## ChiMz (2 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je suis français résidant depuis peu en Roumanie.
Je voulais savoir s'il y a une parade pour pouvoir acheter sur le store français avec une carte de crédit roumaine?

Merci d'avance,
ChiMz


----------

